# Bachelier - agrégé de l'enseignement secondaire inférieur finalité mathématiques



## Elfe des villes

Bonjour à tous,

Sur un document officiel, le titre du diplôme suivant "Bachelier - Agrégée de l'enseignement secondaire inférieur finalité mathématiques" (titre délivré en Belgique francophone) a été traduit par "Laurea breve - Abilitata* dell'*insegnamento secondario inferiore finalità matematica". On m'a fait remarquer qu'il fallait plutôt dire "abilitata *all*'insegnamento". Je voudrais savoir ce que vous en pensez. Ce document doit être utilisé dans le cadre d'une équivalence de diplôme.

Merci pour toutes vos remarques !


----------



## Kwistax

on dit abilitato(a) all'insegnamento.

comme en français d'ailleurs.


----------



## Elfe des villes

Merci Kwistax pour ta réponse. Je confirme cependant que le titre en français est bien "Agrégée *de* l'enseignement ...". Je voudrais savoir si l'erreur en italien (dell' au lieu de all') est "choquante" pour un native speaker car comme dit précédemment, ce document sera utilisé dans le cadre d'une demande d'équivalence de diplôme belge en Italie.


----------



## Elmoro

Pas vraiment choquant, mais une erreur grave quand même


----------



## Kwistax

Elfe des villes said:


> Merci Kwistax pour ta réponse. Je confirme cependant que le titre en français est bien "Agrégée *de* l'enseignement ...".



oui, je sais, mais je voulais dire que, comme on dit en français: _abilité à_, on dit en italien _abilitato a_ aussi.


----------



## Elfe des villes

Merci pour vos éclaircissements !


----------

